# what are the steps of canadian immigration, express entry ??



## amajidpasha (Apr 23, 2014)

Dear All,

Can any one tell me the step by step process of canadian immigration (Express Entry) ,after getting Educational Credential Assessment ( ECA ).

Regards,
Abdul Majid


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

If you look at and read the threads in this branch, you'll find many stories of people who have applied for Express Entry and what they did to go about it.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

amajidpasha said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Can any one tell me the step by step process of canadian immigration (Express Entry) ,after getting Educational Credential Assessment ( ECA ).
> 
> ...



Did you even consider reading the info on the GoC website?


----------



## amajidpasha (Apr 23, 2014)

Dear All,

Here is the step by step process for Canadian Immigration through Express Entry :

1) IELTS General Result.
2) Education Credential Assessment Result.
3) Come to Canada Check Your Eligibility ----> Do you want to come to Canada as a skilled immigrant?
4) Create MyCIC account ----> CIC MyCIC 
5) After creating MyCIC account the profile inserted into pool and after that we will be able for Job bank registration.


----------



## amajidpasha (Apr 23, 2014)

*Express Entry Step by step instructions.*

Canadian Immigration, Express Entry Step by step instructions.


(Please note that this info does not apply to the Federal Skilled Trades Program)

1) Determine your eligibility by doing this CIC quiz Do you want to come to Canada as a skilled immigrant?

2) Get your language test(s) done. You must get at least CLB 7 in each of the four sections for the Federal Skilled Worker (FSW), Provincial Nomination Program (PNP) or Canadian Experience Class (CEC) streams. But getting CLB 10 gives you maximum points for language. 

How does CLB match back to the language tests? That info is here --> Language test equivalency charts

3) Get your qualifications assessed by doing an Education Credential Assessment. Details here --> Have your education assessed — Skilled immigrants (Express Entry)

4) Determine the code that best applies to you on the National Occupation Classification (NOC) list Find your NOC

The occupation must be NOC 0, A, or B for FSW or CEC. 

5) When you have those in hand you create your express entry profile. Fill out your profile ? Skilled immigrants (Express Entry) and register for the Job Bank Home - Job Bank

You'll be given points based on your age, education, number of years work experience, and language skills. The points system is detailed here --> Express Entry – Comprehensive Ranking System (CRS) Criteria

You'll be in a pool with thousands of other applicants Once you are in the pool ? Skilled immigrants (Express Entry)

Of course, the more points you have the better. The max is 1200, with 600 of those points coming from your ability to snag a PNP or a job offer with a very hard to get Labour Market Impact Assessment Hire a temporary worker through the Temporary Foreign Worker Program

For CEC applicants, the max is 600 but someone who has no work experience in Canada who is only eligible for FSW can only get up to 520 points.

6) Finally, wait for your invitation to apply (ITA). But in the interim you will need to do the following:

a) Have your application fee (C$550 each for principal applicant and spouse) and right of permanent resident fee (C$490 each for principal applicant and spouse) ready 
Fee list

b) Identify how you will provide proof of funds Proof of funds – Skilled immigrants (Express Entry)

c) check out what is required for the police certificates How to get a police certificate

d) find out how long it takes to get a date for the medical exam. Medical exam for permanent residents

e) contact previous and current employers about them providing job letters. You must have at least 12 months of full-time, or an equal amount in part-time, skilled work experience. Full-time work means at least 30 hours of paid work per week. Work experience while you were a full-time student does not count. 

f) research cities in the province(s) where you want to live.



Regards,
Abdul Majid Pasha


----------



## AdamtoCA (Nov 6, 2015)

*Reply for Abdul*

Hi Abdul,
Good information on your reply,
Can you tell me what the min points are to be aceepted? And wihtout a job letter is it possible for someone to have their express entry approved?
Thanks Abdul
Adam


----------



## amajidpasha (Apr 23, 2014)

AdamtoCA said:


> Hi Abdul,
> Good information on your reply,
> Can you tell me what the min points are to be aceepted? And wihtout a job letter is it possible for someone to have their express entry approved?
> Thanks Abdul
> Adam


Dear Adam,

In order to know whether you are eligible for canadian immigration or not visit the below link, fill the required field in the end it will tell you whether you are eligible or not.
Do you want to come to Canada as a skilled immigrant?

After making Express Entry profile your profile will insert into pool with all other candidates profile, Canadaian Gov Picked the candidates by their CIC profile ranking or Job Confirmation or Provincial Nomination.
Job confirmation or Provincial Nomination is not compulsory for getting Canadian immigration through Express Entry.

Regards,
Abdul Majid Pasha


----------



## AdamtoCA (Nov 6, 2015)

Thanks Abdul,
Just completed the eligibility tool and it says i qualify to make a profile. Can i make a profile without this having an effect on applying for a Holiday work permit, skilled worker program, or other immigration programs?
I don't have a job offer yet or a PNP, as im finding it hard for companies to give me interviews over the phone or online, and also the chances of them putting forward for a LMIA seems low.
Are there other options for applying for a work visa without a job offer or PNP, as surely everyone who goes over to canada to work must not have received a job offer or PNP prior to them going over?
Thanks Abdul,
Regards
Adam


----------



## bhavesh_gala (Oct 26, 2015)

Hi Abdul Pasha, 
I was just searching on a post on the process of express entry for Canada, and your post is very very detailed. You have done a wonderful job!
thanks


----------



## pandaydivya (May 2, 2016)

Hi amajidpasha, just search on Google immigration to Canada through express entry, you will see that first link of cic.gc .ca website I think this the best website of migration Canada.


----------

